# 2 new kitchen utility knives in the works



## stereo.pete (Sep 29, 2016)

Question for all of you with experience with AEB-L. What hardness do you/would you typically want for a kitchen utility knife? I'm about to send these off to Peter's Heat Treating and I was thinking 60-61, thoughts?







Thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## cheflivengood (Sep 29, 2016)

I know nothing about the steel, but in my experience using petty's a lot, I always wished they were harder because the work I would do with them was very delicate, garnish type of work, and they would go dull very fast. Would rather have a more delicate/brittle petty with better retention in other words.


----------



## Matus (Sep 29, 2016)

I have not used AEB-L myself yet, but from what I read online I would expect HRC 60-61 to give reasonably though edge that should suit the knives (which will probably see all possible kind of use). AEB-L is often used around HRC 63 on knives like gyuto.


----------

